# Bettle with FMIC...



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Bettle with FMIC...Pic is up for viewing.. photos.yahoo.com/yiu_benny*

i remembered seeing some guy put a FMIC on the Turbo S model.. the reason i am asking is that i will convery my 01 to Turbo S front and i am putting in my greddy FMIC... so i would love to see how tight that fit and any rearrangement on the fog light... 
ANY remember whos that vortexer is? 


_Modified by Super7Star at 4:47 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

Lorem


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... ('02 Turbo S)*

i think i saw some guy in black turbo s as well... anyone??


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

Still Havent got my Evo FMIC on yet. Maybe in a month or two. 
http://www.fx3media.com/person...c.jpg
Rony "1.8turboS" is the first Turbo S with FMIC:
http://forums.newbeetle.org/sh...er=15
GT2437 got the info on Turbo S front conversion


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
GT2437 got the info on Turbo S front conversion

















tracking number today me thinks.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (gt2437)*

So much destruction!








I recently saw something about the 225HP Audi TT having two SMIC's, one on each side I would assume...is there an overwhelming advantage of a single FMIC over dual SMIC's?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_So much destruction!








I recently saw something about the 225HP Audi TT having two SMIC's, one on each side I would assume...is there an overwhelming advantage of a single FMIC over dual SMIC's?









Want dual SMIC... are you ready to relocate your battery?








Trust me. Alot less destruction with FMIC










_Modified by Lorem at 9:50 PM 3-3-2005_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*

Hahaha I just relocated my battery in future preparation for turbo piping etc. It sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (BigBlockBug)*

the greddy will have no problem fitting. What's the core size (including end tanks) on your intercooler?


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (18TurboS)*

Nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germankars (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...31544


----------



## APXADCT (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

Hey Super7Star,
I put an ABD FMIC on my Turbo S myself and the fitment was awesome. If you want you could take a peek at it when you have some time. The FMIC fit without anymodificatins to anything. I did not have to move the fog lights at all. Any questions please feel free to ask!!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (toddsts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddsts* »_Hey Super7Star,
I put an ABD FMIC on my Turbo S myself and the fitment was awesome. If you want you could take a peek at it when you have some time. The FMIC fit without anymodificatins to anything. I did not have to move the fog lights at all. Any questions please feel free to ask!!









pics!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (toddsts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddsts* »_Hey Super7Star,
I put an ABD FMIC on my Turbo S myself and the fitment was awesome. If you want you could take a peek at it when you have some time. The FMIC fit without anymodificatins to anything. I did not have to move the fog lights at all. Any questions please feel free to ask!!









Bump! Pics Please!


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (toddsts)*

yes yes.. pic please


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

got the greddy fmic kit installed... fitment is perfect (pipe the provided works like a chap), but u have to cut down the front enforcement ( as usual) , also if u r using the neuspeed p flow.. u have to take out the head shield for the room of the pipe. 
pic will be up soon...


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super7Star* »_
pic will be up soon...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (toddsts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddsts* »_Hey Super7Star,
I put an ABD FMIC on my Turbo S myself and the fitment was awesome. If you want you could take a peek at it when you have some time. The FMIC fit without anymodificatins to anything. I did not have to move the fog lights at all. Any questions please feel free to ask!!









Toddsts... Are you still alive?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (gt2437)*

Check it out. This could be an option for us. Well, with different piping of course. Wonder if the support bar will fit our MKIV body?
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...OFMIC
"Our Front Mounting Intercooler kit for the Octavia 150 Bhp 1.8 T models and also the RS 180Bhp models contains a considerably larger front mounting intercooler (approximately 300 x 500 mm ), the silicone hoses and clamps, a modified crash bumper and all the parts that are required for a perfect installation and reduced inlet temperatures."


----------



## K2Golf (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (toddsts)*

So toddsts, 
are saying that with the abd fmic you can still use the stock Turbo S grill and foglights. I think that the naked front moutns look like crap. And you didn't have to trim anything.?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Check it out. This could be an option for us. Well, with different piping of course. Wonder if the support bar will fit our MKIV body?
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...OFMIC
"Our Front Mounting Intercooler kit for the Octavia 150 Bhp 1.8 T models and also the RS 180Bhp models contains a considerably larger front mounting intercooler (approximately 300 x 500 mm ), the silicone hoses and clamps, a modified crash bumper and all the parts that are required for a perfect installation and reduced inlet temperatures."









I much prefer the look of the horizontal cores, but ended up w/ a vertical core to limit the pressure loss. If you follow the path the air would in that vertical core from entering the bottom inlet, exiting the bottom outlet, entering the top inlet, and exiting the top outlet -- it makes for a long path. Not saying it will definitely cause pressure loss, but the vertical core I picked up has actually had pressure gain over the stock smic/piping. I may have to put in an overboost valve.







Short piping and air path is key. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have friends that install VR6 turbos looking at the vertical core I have, and they thought it was a large core for what I am doing. I agree, as it is rated for well beyond what I am pushing. The Forge unit looks to be about 2 -2.5" thick, so they may balance out nicely.
The support bar is most likely the european one (aluminum/smaller) that Forge uses w/ their MKIV Jetta/GTI FMIC kits.


_Modified by gt2437 at 2:15 PM 4-1-2005_


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

let me finish up the stories, when they try to put back the turbo S front bumper in, seems like the driver side piping is off a bit ( i think the pipe from the driver side at the bottom), all they have to do is readjust the piping. after that when they try to put the driver side headlight back to the position, it got stuck for like a 1/4 inch n u can go further (it is due to the pipe under the headlight bracket) so they have to cut the headlight bracket (a little bit) and the plastic cover a bit to have a perfect aligment n back to the oem position.
i have to say that i have to lost my fog light coz of the piping n u have to rewire the blinker and the parking light for the turbo s front conversion. overall.. it is a great job that they did and i love it..
forgot to say that, i also install my KW V3 coils at the same time, seems like the abt the same bouncy as my eibach/koni combo. maybe i have to do the adjustment on that... anyone know how to set this particular coil? maybe is a try and error process.
cant install my ATP 3" DP n ECS high flow cat at the same time.. coz it require customing piping from 3 to 2.5". so i guess i have to run to some muffer shop to get that done... 
OH, something very fishy from my car, according to my friend, my quarter panel had been fixed 2 times (coz someone hit my quarter panel and i took my car to fix and do all the conversion).. the reason why is when he is doing the blending of the panel area, he said that this car had beend fixed 2 times coz he saw 2 different kind of primer.
Could this from the factory? or my car had been hit when that arrive and got fix, then the dealer sell this to me as new?







is there anything i can do about it? report to VWOA?? my had is a 2001, now is 2005, i dont think i can do much right?
I will have some pic up shortly. coz i been really bz at me biz...
peace out.. 
p.s. kkeke. BT is my next project...


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

pic is up
photos.yahoo.com/yiu_benny


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

so the output of the turbo goes up and over the engine and across the intercooler from driver side to passenger side correct?
is there any pressure drop from all the piping?
also, where did you get the white oz racing wheels, I love them!


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (no-BUG-me)*

as for the pressure drop, i cant really notice the change. all i can tell u is that the car pull harder from stock mode n when i switch back to APR program.. it pull way harder.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (no-BUG-me)*

oh... those white superturismo.. hahaa. i got that long time ago.. and i will never sell those


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

any pics with bumper on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super7Star* »_pic is up
photos.yahoo.com/yiu_benny

I notice that too when I took out my SMIC. I'll probably have to remove the lower fog ligh mount to accomidate 2.5" piping. Here's a photo.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
I notice that too when I took out my SMIC. I'll probably have to remove the lower fog ligh mount to accomidate 2.5" piping. Here's a photo.










Lorem,
Are you talking about the installation of your EVO FMIC? 
I'm almost ready to install mine too. I must admit that I'm hoping you beat me to it so I can learn from the master.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (w00sh!)*

The EVO FMIC deal went sour. May not get it done until 2months time. Why don't you lead this time


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_The EVO FMIC deal went sour. May not get it done until 2months time. Why don't you lead this time























Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm not waiting for you








When you said that you might have to move the fog light, were you referring to the intallation of the EVO FMIC?


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (w00sh!)*

i think he is relocated the fog light to the side grill, tell me if i am correct.. this is where i am goin to install my fog light.. 
i will post the pic with the front bumper soon


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
I notice that too when I took out my SMIC. I'll probably have to remove the lower fog ligh mount to accomidate 2.5" piping. Here's a photo.


I got the smic and stock piping removed and started test fitting of the new pipes tonight. 
That whole lower lip of the core support has to be trimmed away for the lower end tank and should take care of most (if not all) the clearance issue you are seeing there. I will be keeping enough of the core support to connect to the side skirts and hopefully still tie it together under the radiator.
I have to start trimming that lip before even sitting the FMIC in position. Either tomorrow or some day this week.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
I got the smic and stock piping removed and started test fitting of the new pipes tonight. 
That whole lower lip of the core support has to be trimmed away for the lower end tank and should take care of most (if not all) the clearance issue you are seeing there. I will be keeping enough of the core support to connect to the side skirts and hopefully still tie it together under the radiator.
I have to start trimming that lip before even sitting the FMIC in position. Either tomorrow or some day this week.
















Which FMIC do you have?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_
Which FMIC do you have?









WS Tuning vertical core w/ hard pipes, the same as Bluesleeper's AWD New Beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (gt2437)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
WS Tuning vertical core w/ hard pipes, the same as Bluesleeper's AWD New Beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Dang, I need to polish mine back up that looks sweet!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_
Dang, I need to polish mine back up that looks sweet!

thanks!







I hit it up w/ some Mothers'.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (gt2437)*

nice nice... post some pic and i want to see...


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Super7Star)*

ok.. finally i got pic for my turbos S front with FMIC
check this out at
photos.yahoo.com/yiu_benny


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

looks very good man, I love the front end of this car with a front mount.
What kind of mesh is that? I wanna try and fit something over mine and paint it black, and that one looks pretty close to the stock pattern.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (18TurboS)*

as for the mesh... i pick that up at a local modification shop, and lucky that look so close to the stock grill... 
i was goin to paint that black as well.. but due to the long term run.. the paint will get faded and chipped.. so i decided to leave that silver..


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Super7Star)*

here, I uploaded your pic to my server.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Super7Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super7Star* »_as for the mesh... i pick that up at a local modification shop, and lucky that look so close to the stock grill... 
i was goin to paint that black as well.. but due to the long term run.. the paint will get faded and chipped.. so i decided to leave that silver..









If you like the silver look then that's kool. But if you want to keep it oem looking with oem TS grill.... it's possible to make it work.
What you do is use your existing turbo s grill and buy a new turbo s grill. Cut out the existing fog lights opening with a sharp blade. Use the new turbo s grill as a plastic/pattern donor to fill in the hole where the fog lights use to be. With a little TLC glueing / sanding / bumper paint. It can look completely OEM.








Your setup is sweet btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lorem at 3:55 PM 4-28-2005_


_Modified by Lorem at 12:41 AM 4-29-2005_


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Lorem)*

haha.. is a good idea, i guess i will have to do some cut and paste


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Super7Star)*

Does anyone know where to get the carbonio filters. Also is it better to make your own piping to buy the neeuspeed race intake?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (w00sh!)*

Here's another option for us
































http://www.tyrolsport.com/sidemount.htm
http://www.tyrolsport.com/SMICdetail.html


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (Lorem)*

Are you sure that fits the NB?
I researched the Forge SMIC and it will not fit the NB since the Golf and Jetta have a different shaped neck on their IC than the NB.
So my guess is that the Tyrolsport SMIC will NOT fit the NB due to the same problem, unless they have a NB specific one.


----------



## NBTurboFreak (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (no-BUG-me)*

I just got the Froge Sidemount IC and puit it in. And the mounting holes do not line up







and also the Boost sesnor is rotated 90 deg from the stock beetle IC.








I have a CF hood and no washer nozzels, so I ended up dumping the washer tank and trimming about 2 1/2" off the metal shelf it sits on.







At the same time I also upgraded to Samco hoses.







All the hoses fit though it would be a little better if the lower IC pipe connecting hose was about an inch longer but it is holding well. I have the mounting holes rigged for now till I can make a custom bracket to make it more secure. Another note, this puts the one corner of the IC about a 1/4" from the bumper skin (will try to get some pics up later.) Overall I am happy with the performance I got with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Bettle with FMIC... (no-BUG-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no-BUG-me* »_Are you sure that fits the NB?


I talked with Mike from Tyrolsport at the Show N Go and he said it will NOT fit the New Beetle. If I could go without my car for a couple of weeks I'd volunteer to be the guinea pig since I'm close to them







.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (18TurboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18TurboS* »_here, I uploaded your pic to my server.









Why is the mesh black on both sides and white in the middle?


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Brown E)*

it is bcoz.. the black one is stock.. the silver is aftermarket


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Super7Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super7Star* »_it is bcoz.. the black one is stock.. the silver is aftermarket

*Do you know what you're coolant temp after FMIC installed?* It's quite hot lately and I'm seeing temps 200-215F. It suppost to be around 190. I think we got a problem here.











































_Modified by Lorem at 8:10 PM 7-26-2005_


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Seriously... why not vent from the passenger side lower air duct in the bumper? It looks like you'd have space between the two FMIC pipes.








I'm gonna try this plus upgrade to a more efficient aluminum radiator and have the FMIC painted with a black heat dispersement coating. 


_Modified by w00sh! at 8:50 PM 7-26-2005_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_Seriously... why not vent from the passenger side lower air duct in the bumper? It looks like you'd have space between the two FMIC pipes.








I'm gonna try this plus upgrade to a more efficient aluminum radiator and have the FMIC painted with a black heat dispersement coating. 

_Modified by w00sh! at 8:50 PM 7-26-2005_

Want to help me remove the front bumper and do some plasic fabrication?








I'm doing like 70hrs a week job







. NEED TIME TO PLAY!!!


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
Want to help me remove the front bumper and do some plasic fabrication?








I'm doing like 70hrs a week job







. NEED TIME TO PLAY!!!









Hang in there bro! I've been putting in 60-80 hour weeks for months now! I haven't even had time to make arrangements to have my FMIC and Stage 3+ kit installed. 
I wouldn't be much help to you anyway... maybe only to hand you tools.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Lorem)*

temp is still the same around 190 man... is there a leak on the piping? check the thermostead?
btw, nice setup... i love seein the fog light again .. 
man.. only 80hrs a week.. i wrok from 10am to 2am.. everyday....


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Super7Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super7Star* »_temp is still the same around 190 man... is there a leak on the piping? check the thermostead?
btw, nice setup... i love seein the fog light again .. 
man.. only 80hrs a week.. i wrok from 10am to 2am.. everyday....









What the ambient air when you were checking your temp reading? Did you beat on the car?
Yah work sux! I think we all work hard to get some extra $ of mods for our ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Im waiting for the tyrolsport SMIC. I know Mike puts out a quality product and don't really (cant) afford to block the radiator at all. I live in Vegas and it has been 115 plus on numerous occasions.
The guys at tyrolsport need 3 more confirmed orders before they produce their UG SMIC for our beetle. Anybody interested?
As soon as I pick mine up ill be running tests on it (before and after) on one of our 100+ degree heat days. That should show us something.
http://www.tyrolsport.com

_Modified by six7vdub at 10:42 PM 7-27-2005_


_Modified by six7vdub at 10:43 PM 7-27-2005_


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (six7vdub)*

I'm definately interested!
Who should I talk to... details please!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

only real pic so far, oops.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (six7vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *six7vdub* »_Im waiting for the tyrolsport SMIC. I know Mike puts out a quality product and don't really (cant) afford to block the radiator at all. I live in Vegas and it has been 115 plus on numerous occasions.
The guys at tyrolsport need 3 more confirmed orders before they produce their UG SMIC for our beetle. Anybody interested?
As soon as I pick mine up ill be running tests on it (before and after) on one of our 100+ degree heat days. That should show us something.
http://www.tyrolsport.com

_Modified by six7vdub at 10:42 PM 7-27-2005_

_Modified by six7vdub at 10:43 PM 7-27-2005_


I would love a Tyrolsport SMIC, I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no-BUG-me* »_I'm definately interested!
Who should I talk to... details please!

If you are interested in the Tyrolsport UG SMIC for the beetle, just call Mike and let him know. He needs 3 more confirmed credit cards before he begins production on our vehicles. 
I like the look of a front mount, especially on the few cars that we have seen in this post, however I can not afford to give up any cooling benefits that the radiator provides. It's too hot here in Vegas and that would be certain death for the beetle.


----------

